# Peugeot 106 Quiksilver Detail



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been on here for quite a while now - always picking up advice - but I've never actually posted pictures of my car, even though I've done detailing sessions on it a lot of times now - and other people's in fact..

So, in preperation for last Sunday's Trax event, I spread out a massive cleaning session over four days. Unfortunately I don't have any before pictures so I hope the number of afters makes up for that.

Here's a break down of what I did:

*Bodywork:*
Washed with Duragloss 901 using the two bucket method with a Sonus lambswool wash mitt
Clayed with Sonus Ultra Fine clay which was lubricated with Dodo Juice Born Slippy
Polished with AutoGlym Super Resin Polish using a microfibre pad
Sealed with AutoGlym Extra Gloss Protection (two layers) using a microfibre pad
Plastics were dressed with Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel (two layers), applied with a foam pad
Seals and Rubbers were dressed with AutoGlym Vinyl and Rubber Care
Sprayed FinishKare #425 detailing spray for additional shine and slickness using a microfibre cloth

*Glass:*
Initially washed with Duragloss 901
AutoGlym Glass Polish to remove any water spots/smudges
FinishKare #425 was used for added shine

*Alloys:*
Cleaned with ValetPro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner using a lambswool wash mitt and an EZ Detail wheel brush
They were recently polished and waxed so I used FinishKare #425 detailer spray to bring back the shine
Applied Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel as tyre shine (two layers) using a tyre dressing applicator

*Interior:*
Carpet, mats, boot and parcel shelf hoovered
Seats, along with any marks on the carpet and all plastics cleaned with AutoGlym Interior Cleaner
Plastics and mats dressed with AutoGlym Vinyl and Rubber Care

*Engine Bay:*
Degreased with AutoGlym Engine and Machine Cleaner using a tooth brush
Washed the slam panel, strut tops and bonnet underside with Duragloss 901 and a wash mitt
Polished the slam panel, strut tops and bonnet underside with AutoGlym Super Resin Polish
Sealed the slam panel, strut tops and bonnet underside with AutoGlym Extra Gloss Protection
Dressed the plastics, rubbers and pipes with AutoGlym Vinyl and Rubber Care
VIN plate, manifold heat shield and any metal clips were polished with Meguiars Metal Polysh
*
Underside and Arches:*
Cleaned with AutoGlym Engine and Machine Cleaner and All Purpose Cleaner
Dressed the arch liners, petrol tank etc with AutoGlym Vinyl and Rubber Care

*Exhaust:*
Used #00 Wire Wool on the inside of the tip to remove carbon
Polished the system with Meguiars Metal Polysh

*ASW Mirrors:*
Cleaned with AutoGlym Glass Polish

Now for the pictures:

















































































































































A few pictures from Trax itself:
































































Unfortunately the weather has now turned for the worse so I can't get any scenic pictures or reflection shots.

Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice perfection! I'm very impressed by the underside. Tires look great! I've just ordered 2pk of FK108AS Top Kote Tire Dressing. Should I regret I didn't take CQ New Look Trim Gel?


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> Nice perfection! I'm very impressed by the underside. Tires look great! I've just ordered 2pk of FK108AS Top Kote Tire Dressing. Should I regret I didn't take CQ New Look Trim Gel?


Haha cheers. The thing that I like about CG New Look Trim Gel is that it's versatile and it's amazing how little you end up using.

I'm sure you won't be disappointed with yours though.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Let's see how good will be the FK108AS. According to FK it should be very versatile too. :thumb: Plus it's very hydrophobic:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Nick, what's the CG New Look Trim Gel's longevity by the way? Thanks for sharing experience. :speechles


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks great..


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> Nick, what's the CG New Look Trim Gel's longevity by the way? Thanks for sharing experience. :speechles


If you layer the CG's and buff off the excess I seem to remember it would last about a week or so whilst driving it everyday in the rain.



"SkY" said:


> looks great..


Thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice 106 :thumb:
on a side note, FK #108 is a very good dressing imo and lasts fairly well on well-prepped tyres


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looks better than factory
great attention to detail
well done
did you win anything at trax


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> nice 106 :thumb:
> on a side note, FK #108 is a very good dressing imo and lasts fairly well on well-prepped tyres


Cheers. Well prepped tyres is the key for tyre shine to last.



steve from wath said:


> looks better than factory
> great attention to detail
> well done
> did you win anything at trax


Thanks, I've certainly spent a lot of time getting it to that standard.

I was on the 106owners club stand which ran a show 'n' shine competition. I made it into the top three and now it's down to the club members to vote for the winner in a poll, which closes next Monday.


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Love this, i had one of these 10 years ago! Great little cars. 

Stunning job there!


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

:doublesho

looks like it has just rolled down from the production line! :thumb:


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Great work mate, thats one fine example of a quiksilver! i sometimes miss mine lol


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

IYRIX said:


> Love this, i had one of these 10 years ago! Great little cars.
> 
> Stunning job there!


Cheers. I would have loved to have owned one 10 years ago - all relatively new and fresh. It would have saved me doing a lot of rust treatment anyway!



VTS_Tibi said:


> :doublesho
> 
> looks like it has just rolled down from the production line! :thumb:


Thanks! It has its fair few imperfections on the bodywork, but as people say, it's expected on a ten year old car and I seem to be the only one that notices them when cleaning it really.



James_M said:


> Great work mate, thats one fine example of a quiksilver! i sometimes miss mine lol


Thanks, they are fun little cars. Really easy to work on too.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great little cars, yours looks perfect!

My mate had one of the 1.3 rallyes back in the day, with the white steel wheels... fist thing he done was buy alloys :wall::wall::wall:

:lol:

Keep up the good work!

:thumb:


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Great little cars, yours looks perfect!
> 
> My mate had one of the 1.3 rallyes back in the day, with the white steel wheels... fist thing he done was buy alloys :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> ...


Thanks matey.

1.3 Rallyes have great revvy engines. 100bhp from a 1.3 in a light shell must have been madness back in the day.

Shame about the alloys, that's sacrilege in the 106 world!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nickf1 said:


> Shame about the alloys, that's sacrilege in the 106 world!


Oh, there were words...don't worry about that!

:devil::devil::devil:

And where is Mick with a boxing smilie when you need one!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Really good standard of detail there and the final pics are really good, showing great attention to detail, I love the Quiksilver's, nice and 'nippy' and it still looks timeless for it's age................thanks for sharing............:thumb:


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Oh, there were words...don't worry about that!
> 
> :devil::devil::devil:
> 
> ...


Haha nice one.



Baker21 said:


> Really good standard of detail there and the final pics are really good, showing great attention to detail, I love the Quiksilver's, nice and 'nippy' and it still looks timeless for it's age................thanks for sharing............:thumb:


Thanks. They have aged well. I've had it for two and a half years now and I've grown out of the engine - I want something with a bit more power and torque. I'm looking into engine conversions, which would give me the opportunity to paint the block etc and finish off the engine bay nicely.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job mate.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

you deserve a win with that, it looks fantastic.

Did you respray the underside or is that just an exceptionally good clean up job, I'd like to do the underside of my 206, which has never had anything more than a quick blast with the jet wash for 9 years!


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Very clean 106! Looks great :thumb:


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

M3_GT said:


> Great job mate.


Cheers 



Jed said:


> you deserve a win with that, it looks fantastic.
> 
> Did you respray the underside or is that just an exceptionally good clean up job, I'd like to do the underside of my 206, which has never had anything more than a quick blast with the jet wash for 9 years!


Thanks, I'll have to wait and see...

There was rust on the underside of the boot floor, so I had to treat that (using Bilt Hamber products) and then I used silver Hammerite to further protect it and make it look pretty/factory fresh. The rear beam saw the same treatment, except painted in black, and the torsion bars were removed and painted red (they're red out of the factory, but the paint was chipped).

The rest of it beyond the fuel tank is still the factory underseal, however I will be going over that in Silver Hammerite to freshen it up and blend it all in and I'll also be treating a rust patch towards the front of the underside.

It's a shame that Peugeot were kind enough to galvanise the bodywork but decided not to bother with the shell; allowing it to gently rot over the years.



glendog74 said:


> Very clean 106! Looks great :thumb:


Thanks a lot.

I appreciate all your comments


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

thats awesome! great job - good luck with the prize!


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

rosssei said:


> thats awesome! great job - good luck with the prize!


Cheers, I'm not quite sure if a prize is up on offer or if it's more of a pride thing - either way, winning would make me happy.


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Spotted this on 106oc the day

Amazing attention to detail, my fav bit is the engine bay looks better than factory fresh. Iv had 4 106s and i know what a pain the engine bay can be to get looking decent esp if its not been looked after.

Big respect mate, think you have my vote on the OC as your a keen detailer


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

drka-drka said:


> Spotted this on 106oc the day
> 
> Amazing attention to detail, my fav bit is the engine bay looks better than factory fresh. Iv had 4 106s and i know what a pain the engine bay can be to get looking decent esp if its not been looked after.
> 
> Big respect mate, think you have my vote on the OC as your a keen detailer


Thanks mate. I wish I had taken pictures of the engine bay when I first bought her. You wouldn't believe it looking back, pretty much everything caked in a black mess. It was so satisfying to clean up though.

I have to say I always enjoy seeing your show n shine threads on 106o as I can see you put in the right effort being a fellow detailer.


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've added a couple of new interior shot that I took today.


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

There's one advantage of the rain:





































Happy beading.


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just to let those that were interested know, I won the show 'n' shine prize. I should be getting a little glass plaque soon !


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

well done, you deserve it. I've made a start on mine, I've got a lot of catching up to do though:thumb:


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jed said:


> well done, you deserve it. I've made a start on mine, I've got a lot of catching up to do though:thumb:


Thanks mate. Have you started on the underside? Is there much rust?


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

nickf1 said:


> Thanks mate. Have you started on the underside? Is there much rust?


There doesn't seem to be too much, and only superficial (hopefully!) so should be able to get on top of it easily enough, I'm wondering weather to not go too far with it this side of winter though, but I'm toying with buying a little runabout to see me through so I can keep it garaged.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Great work on a great car. I remember this car from when i was on 106owners - I miss my old Quiksilver sometimes...


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jed said:


> There doesn't seem to be too much, and only superficial (hopefully!) so should be able to get on top of it easily enough, I'm wondering weather to not go too far with it this side of winter though, but I'm toying with buying a little runabout to see me through so I can keep it garaged.


I'd try and deal with the main spots before winter sets in. I know that the weather isn't ideal now, but once they start laying salt on the roads etc it'll spread any rust you have.



Neil_M said:


> Absolutely awesome!


Cheers 



4937Liam said:


> Great work on a great car. I remember this car from when i was on 106owners - I miss my old Quiksilver sometimes...


I remember your Quiksilver! What do you have now?


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done mate well deserved i thinks


----------

